# 2012 - Year of Sci-Fi and Fantasy?



## CyBeR (Mar 1, 2012)

We seem to be getting some very interesting films our way this year, and not all of them sequels.
With *Avengers*, *Wrath of Titans*, *John Carter*, *Prometheus*, *The dark knight rises*, *The Hobbit*, *Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter* and so forth, it's shaping up as a great year for us. 
What are you excited over?


----------



## Moonbat (Mar 1, 2012)

Hmm, well from your list everything except Wrath of the Titans (i read yesterday that Clash of the Titans had the worst tag line ever - Titans will clash) and not overly exceited about Abe Lincoln Vampire Hunter.

But also, *4:44 Last day on Earth*, *the Raven* (which is speculative fiction rather than sci-fi), *seeking a friend for the end of the world*, *Ghostbusters 3*, *world war z*, *the hunger games*, *men in black 3*, *total recall*, *logan's run*, *lockout*, *looper*, *gravity*, *cloud atlas*, *Iron Sky*, *the cosmonaut*. To name but a few, I'm not sure if all will really be out this year, but I expect most will.


----------



## Metryq (Mar 1, 2012)

Hmmm, not all of them are sequels, CyBeR, but at least four of those you listed fall into that class. What we need is something totally novel that's never been done before, like...like..._Tarzan_ or something with buddy cops!


----------



## Perpetual Man (Mar 1, 2012)

I think what I'm really looking forward to is going to have to be Prometheus, the trailer itself is enough to make me long to see it, while the clip released yesterday:

TED

Is fascinating.

Obviously The Avengers is on the list.

As far as Ghostbusters 3 goes, well it's all fallen apart for the near future with the announcement that no matter what Bill Murray will not do it: Ghostbusters 3


----------



## Foxbat (Mar 1, 2012)

Ridley Scott's Prometheus looks interesting. At least if it's a steaming ball of pus, it should be a good looking  ball of pus with him at the helm.

John Carter is probably the one I'm most curious to see.


----------



## Connavar (Mar 1, 2012)

*John Carter* , *The Hobbit* is the only new films of those that isnt remakes, prequals.  They are both adaptation of famous authors.  

Hollywood dont have new SF, fantasy that interest.   *Prometheus* and *John Carter*, *Hobbit* is the only ones i look forward too.


----------



## CyBeR (Mar 2, 2012)

I'll probably end up seeing *Avengers *at IMax...and I swear that if I have to sit next to another old, fat lady, loudly disciplining her daughter in a most disgusting manner, I will probably walk out of the theater in cuffs after having violently, and probably lethally assaulted said dreg of humanity. 
One can fantasize...

I'm hoping out of *Prometheus* that it'll be at least a....well...10 minutes later and I still can't remember the name of that 2010 flick with a guy waking up from stasis on an infested ship...*PANDORUM*!...yes, a *Pandorum* with a Ridley Scott feel and eye for image magic. I hate that film's name so badly, I ALWAYS forget it though I did enjoy the film a lot. 

From what trailers have shown of *Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter *it really made me interested in the thing. But if I'm going to see it in a cinema, I'll probably go to one of those that charge basically nothing for the admission ticket, the seats aren't marked and there are a maximum of 3 other people in there, two of which I think live there. All that so I can comment to my heart's pleasure with my girlfriend and to whoever I'll trick into coming with us (and it's insanely hard to move some people from their computer screens).


----------



## CyBeR (Mar 6, 2012)

Just watched the new trailer for *Men in Black III* and I'm loving what I'm seeing. A step up from the second film, I'll most likely go see in cinema.
Anyone else even mildly interested in this sequel nobody expected...or probably wanted?


----------



## ghostchild2 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ridley Scott's Prometheus looks interesting. At least if it's a steaming  ball of pus, it should be a good looking  ball of pus with him at the  helm.


----------



## Conor (Apr 19, 2012)

CyBeR said:


> We seem to be getting some very interesting films our way this year, and not all of them sequels.
> With *Avengers*, *Wrath of Titans*, *John Carter*, *Prometheus*, *The dark knight rises*, *The Hobbit*, *Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter* and so forth, it's shaping up as a great year for us.
> What are you excited over?


 
Well, I would have to say I have been looking forward to The Avengers most especially since it was announced it would be released on my 50th birthday! To get all these charachters together in one movie will be so awesome, only disappointment is that Black Widow and Hawkeye seem to be SHIELD agents with little original beginnings. Unless we will be told more in the future.Not that I thought Hawkeye's purple outfit would translate well to modern film.

Then I'd say Dark Knight Rises and Prometheus both movies with amazing directors. The Chris Nolan Batman movies brought the "comic book movie" to a whole new level, realistic and adult. I hope he closes out the triad with an epic saga like The Dark Knight.

I was looking forward to John Carter also but because of bad reviews, $ and time issues I will have to wait for DVD.

Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter looks like fun and the Hobbit part 1 will be great to see around Xmas time.


----------

